# REW and UMIK-1 Question to build speakers



## grokaudio (Feb 11, 2013)

I am interested in using REW and the UMIK-1 to actually build my speakers... So far from what I can gather - this should be completely doable...

I currently run LINUX/AMD FM1/APU system (Graphics and CPU combined) with Plenty of RAM and USB 3.0 

Can you clarify how this may work - or if I am missing something - or if it is realistic to do so...

Rew should be able to generate and export the TS/Parameters, Impedance Sweeps ZMA and FRD Files (as well as the other goodies)

(I would use those files with xoversim.exe or crossover designer for the crossover design)

Could the equalizer filters be used to assist with the actual crossover targets?

Would more equipment be needed?

Can anyone see drawbacks to this approach?

Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

First of all, welcome to Home Theater Shack.



grokaudio said:


> I am interested in using REW and the UMIK-1 to actually build my speakers... So far from what I can gather - this should be completely doable...
> 
> I currently run LINUX/AMD FM1/APU system (Graphics and CPU combined) with Plenty of RAM and USB 3.0
> 
> Can you clarify how this may work - or if I am missing something - or if it is realistic to do so...


Yes, it is completely realistic to do what you are planning using REW and a UMIK-1.



> Rew should be able to generate and export the TS/Parameters, Impedance Sweeps ZMA and FRD Files (as well as the other goodies)
> 
> (I would use those files with xoversim.exe or crossover designer for the crossover design)
> 
> ...


REW will help you with the parameters and sweeps you are looking for. For impedance measurements you will need a sense resistor. There are ways REW can be useful in crossover design, depending on just what you are looking for. The only drawback to the approach is how jealous everyone is going to be at the amount of fun you will be having.

You will find lots of help in the speaker build forums. Be sure to start a thread there so we can follow along with your progress.


----------



## grokaudio (Feb 11, 2013)

Noticed there were some issues posted here about the calibration of the UMIK-1's - should I wait out the Quality Control issues - or is there a similar mic by other vendor that has the same setup?

Also, thanks for feedback - seems like a no brainer on using REW, I may need some support along the way


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The UMIK-1 has the best integration with REW. We are all hoping (fingers crossed) that the calibration file issues will be ironed out in a week or so, but that is just a guess. Those who have the UMIK-1 with proper calibration files are extremely happy with them. Dayton audio offers a similar USB mic. And we have many happy users of calibrated versions of the Behringer ECM8000, along with an appropriate audio interface and an SPL meter for SPL calibration. The UMIK-1 calibration includes SPL sensitivity, so a separate meter is not required.

If you haven't ordered yet, and are interested in the UMIK-1, you might hold off for a week and see how their resolution rolls out.


----------



## grokaudio (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks again for all the feedback...

I think I'll wait for the umik-1 as I'm not in a rush. As far as the sense resistor goes, anyone have recommendations for this?

Thanks


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The REW help file has good information about selecting a sense resistor.


----------

